# The Front Page, Facebook & Twitter



## tambourine-man

There was a time when Bluelight routinely 'promoted' threads from the *Drugs in The Media* forum to *The Front Page*, essentially creating a live feed of stories and threads from across the site.  This was done to draw traffic in and provide people with an interesting landing page.  That system broke down leading up to the last upgrade.

Truth is, other than the occasional announcement, there hasn't been _anything_ on the Front Page for almost 2 years, leaving the site with a slightly unappealing blank page to new visitors.

You may have noticed recently that threads are now appearing on The Front Page.  These are threads that have been chosen by the site Admin team. Chosen threads are those that have proven popular in their respective forums and have been 'promoted' to The Front Page.  At the moment, our selection process isn't very sophisticated and there is no particular significance for these threads being chosen, but we hope to refine that as time goes by.  Please bear with us as we develop this.

As part of our ongoing attempt to link the site with various social media outlets and get our messages further and to wider audiences, The Front Page will also operate as a 'feed' to our social media outlets - primarily Facebook and Twitter.  Essentially, threads that are promoted to The Front Page will also appear on our Facebook and Twitter pages.

Our social media pages can be found by using the icons towards the top-right corner of every page.












If you have suggestions or constructive comments, please feel free to let us know.

Best wishes,
TM


----------



## rickolasnice

I have a constructive comment: Add more stories to The Front Page. There's like 1 every month or 2 as it stands..

It may help with your goal to include almost any story that relates to more liberal drug laws coming about.. whether that be articles on the failure of the drug war or politicians looking to reform current drug laws.. (as most drug users scouring the internet would probably be interested in this, no matter their doc)



Ok just checked the front page out and it turns out i was talking bullshit on the frequency of new stories part  

Although I did notice the latest one is about that guy from glee, which, unless you are aiming to bring in teenage girls who watch shit tv, i wouldn't bother with. I also noticed a story from the daily mail (about people planting cannabis all over Germany).. Never use the Daily mail as a source  I'm sure there are plenty of other sources you could have got this story from.


----------



## tambourine-man

Since I wrote this, we devolved responsibility to the DiTM mods.

Best thing you can do is post threads in DiTM that fit your brief.  Power is in your hands, blah, blah...

Positive drug stories aren't always a common commodity.


----------



## rickolasnice

Aye.. agreed.. But they're the kind of stories that aren't normally plastered all over fox news or the sun.. they're more often stories from lesser known / popular outlets.

But fair - do's.


----------

